# Hindi:mera tabiyat theek rahta aaj kal.



## rituparnahoymoy

Mera tabiyat theek nahi rahta aaj kal.

Meri tabiyat theek nahi rahti aaj kal.

Which one of the two is correct?


----------



## Maharaj

The latter.


----------



## seitt

What is tabiyat, please? How is it written in Devanagari?


----------



## Au101

seitt said:


> What is tabiyat, please? How is it written in Devanagari?



तबियत. It means "health" and it is a feminine noun. For this reason it must be rahti रहतीं, the verb agreeing with its feminine subject. For the same reason it is meri tabiyat मेरी तबियत not mera tabiyat मेरा तबियत.


----------



## rituparnahoymoy

Au101 said:


> तबियत. It means "health" and it is a feminine noun. For this reason it must be rahti रहतीं, the verb agreeing with its feminine subject. For the same reason it is meri tabiyat मेरी तबियत not mera tabiyat मेरा तबियत.



Tabiyat I believe is a urdu origin but a hindi word now. Swastha, I think is more popular in central India. Sorry we don't have Ngram here to find out that.


----------



## desi4life

rituparnahoymoy said:


> Tabiyat I believe is a urdu origin but a hindi word now. Swastha, I think is more popular in central India. Sorry we don't have Ngram here to find out that.



_tabiiyat _is of Arabic origin to be precise: The Oxford Hindi-English dictionary



> तबीयत tabīyat [A. t̤abīʿa: P. t̤abīʿat], f. 1. temperament. 2. intrinsic quality. 3. mind; state of mind, mood. 4. state of health. — ~ आना, to be attached (to, पर), in love (with); to desire (sthg.). उधर थी, (he or she) longed (for sthg.). ~ ख़राब होना, to feel unwell; to be unwell. ~ खु़श होना, to feel refreshed (mentally or physically). ~ ठीक होना, to be recovered (from illness); to feel better (after momentary indisposition). ~ ताजी़ होना, to feel refreshed. पर जो़र डालना, to exert oneself. ~ फड़क उठना, to be thrilled (at a thought, or a prospect). ~ फिरना, to feel no affinity (for, से), to feel aversion (to). ~ बिगडना, to become ill-tempered; to become ill or sick; to lust. ~ भरना, v.i. the mind to be satiated (with, से); to cloy; v.t. to give (one, की or अपनी) full or ample satisfaction. ~ लगना (को), to feel interest (in, में), to take pleasure (in); to be attached (to); to long (for, से). ~ लड़ाना, to grapple (with, से: as with a difficulty); to tackle. तबीयतदार [P. -dār], adj. having good health; sociable, affable. ˚ई, f.


----------



## Au101

desi4life said:


> _tabiiyat _is of Arabic origin to be precise: The Oxford Hindi-English dictionary



That's interesting! Rupert Snell definitely gives the spelling as तबियत with short i - do you have any more information about which spelling is currently preferred?


----------



## desi4life

Au101 said:


> तबियत. It means "health" and it is a feminine noun. For this reason it must be rahti रहतीं, the verb agreeing with its feminine subject. For the same reason it is meri tabiyat मेरी तबियत not mera tabiyat मेरा तबियत.



It can be spelled तबियत or तबीयत, and _rahtii _is रहती without a nasal.


----------



## desi4life

Au101 said:


> That's interesting! Rupert Snell definitely gives the spelling as तबियत with short i - do you have any more information about which spelling is currently preferred?



_tabiyat _with a short /i/ is listed as an alternative spelling: The Oxford Hindi-English dictionary

I did a Google search, and based on that, both spellings are very common, but तबीयत is used more.


----------



## Au101

desi4life said:


> It can be spelled तबियत or तबीयत



Thanks! =)



desi4life said:


> and _rahtii _is रहती without a nasal.



Whoops! Trying to be too clever for my own good!  Of course, because तबियत is singular. If it were plural though we would need रहतीं wouldn't we?


----------



## Alfaaz

seitt said:
			
		

> What is tabiyat, please?


 The Arabic, Persian, Urdu word طبيعت - _tabii3at_:


> P طبيعت _t̤abīʻat_ (for A. طبيعة, v.n. fr. طبع 'to stamp, impress,' &c.), s.f. Nature, disposition, constitution, temperament (syn. _mizāj_); a humour (one of the four); complexion; genius; mind; temper; natural constituent, intrinsic property, essence: ...


----------



## desi4life

Alfaaz said:


> The Arabic, Persian, Urdu word طبيعت - _tabii3at_:



No, not exactly. In Arabic the word is _tabii3ah, _in Urdu & Persian طبيعت _tabii3at,_ and in Hindi तबीयत/तबियत _tabiiyat/tabiyat_.


----------



## Alfaaz

desi4life said:
			
		

> No, not exactly. In Arabic the word is _tabii3ah, _in Urdu & Persian طبيعت _tabii3at,_ and in Hindi तबीयत/तबियत _tabiiyat/tabiyat_.


 Yes, that is correct. The reason for posting above was only because seitt SaaHib has been a regular participant in the Arabic and Persian (as well as multiple other languages!) forums, so that information might be helpful for him to recognize the word, meaning, usage, draw comparisons, etc.


----------



## desi4life

Au101 said:


> Whoops! Trying to be too clever for my own good!  Of course, because तबियत is singular. If it were plural though we would need रहतीं wouldn't we?



I think so, but please await confirmation from people more knowledgeable about grammar.


----------



## Maharaj

desi4life said:


> It can be spelled तबियत or तबीयत


The first time I'm seeing Tabeeyat spelled as तबियत
Probably this has been dropped from common speech over the years and now only तबीयत is used everywhere.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - what about आज कल? Is that an idiom?


----------



## Maharaj

Aaj-kal = Now a days


----------



## seitt

Many thanks!


----------



## cherine

Alfaaz said:


> The Arabic, Persian, Urdu word طبيعت - _tabii3at_:


Just to be accurate, the Arabic spelling is طبيعة and the final taa2 is usually not pronounced, so it's Tabii3a.


----------



## Alfaaz

cherine said:
			
		

> Just to be accurate, the Arabic spelling is طبيعة and the final taa2 is usually not pronounced, so it's Tabii3a.


 Yes, that is more precise and accurate. Thanks!


----------

